# Walt's Hobby Onroad Saturday results 12/2/06



## eddie901 (Apr 29, 2005)

Here are the result's:

1/12 Stock onroad A Main

1. 49 8:05.28 Bruce Throne
2. 48 8:09.06 Dan Levy
3. 47 8:03.92 George Silliman
4. 43 7:20.18 Todd Ferguson TQ
5. 43 8:00.31 Keith Lesh
6. 35 8:08.41 Chris Spencer
7. 31 6:00.38 Tony Buffa BU
8. 27 8:02.44 Paul Webb

1/12 Stock onroad B Main

1. 49 8:05.50 Tony Buffa
2. 41 6:40.84 Matt Levy
3. 38 8:15.49 Ashley McKeen
4. 34 8:11.12 Jim Batruch

1/10 stock Truck onroad a main

1. 17 5:17.65 Paul Webb TQ
2. 12 5:00.71 Sack Graves
3. 10 5:15.98 Jim Webb


----------

